# 322 won't run both TV's, hookup help



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I finally got my 211 to work for my HD TV and 322 to work for the SD TV. Now I'm trying to hook up a second TV to my 322. Here is what I did so far. At the TV box (outside on the house) my Dish runs two white coax cables to the TV box. On white cable is connected directly into my 211 reciever in my living room. One cable one receiver one TV. Works great.

Now the other white cable from the dish runs into a 3 way splitter. I'm not sure if this splitter is a diplixer or not. It's red in color and says Holland STVC on it. There are two connectors on one side, one says "SAT" and the other "VHF/UHF". There is a single connector on the other side that says "IN/OUT". The white dish cable runs into the SAT connector of the splitter and the cable from the room where the 322 is is connected to the IN/OUT of the splitter. I have my third TV connected to the VHF/UHF of the splitter. 
Now in the room where the 322 is there is a single cable from the wall that goes into a separator. The separator has a single INPUT on one side and on the other side a Satelite 1 IN and satelite 2 IN. There are two short cables that go out from the satelite 1 IN and Satelite 2 IN to the 322 receiver's Satelite IN 1 and Satelite IN 2. This connection works fine for the one TV that the 322 is connected to. I can't get the 2nd TV to connect. I took the 322 to the room that the 2nd TV is in and direct connected it and the TV worked. I'm thinking somewhere I have a splitter backwards or should be using something else besides the splitter or diplixer or separator. Any help on my connections would be highly appreciated.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

You need two diplexers. One will go before the separator. The coax that is connected to the in/out of the first diplexer will be connected to the in/out of the second diplexer. The sat. port will be connected to the separator. The vhf/uhf will be connected to the TV2 output on the 322.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

What BNUMM said...simply, TV3 MUST be connected to the "home distribution" of the 322.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

I tried this but something is still wrong. My room where my TV and 322 are has one coax cable from the wall. If I follow your instructions that cable goes into my diplexer IN/OUT connection. Then from there I'm left with UHF/VHF and SAT ports. From the UHF/VHF port I run a single cable to the 322 Home distribution connector TV 2 and from the SAT port a single cable to the separator INPUT. Then the separator outputs SAT 1 and SAT 2 go the the SAT 1 and SAT 2 inputs of the 322 respectively. Does that sound right?


----------

